# THCF Medical Clinic's List.



## DankCloset (May 1, 2008)

THCF medical clinic's in portland oregon is where i got my ommp card if anyone is wondering.

if someone will sticky this, here is all of there clinic's.

Washington Seattle-
1813 130th NE #210
Bellevue, Washington 98004
WA(425)869-6186
Fax-(425)869-6378

Oregon Clinic Portland-
Fax-(503)281-5100
Toll Free--1-800-723-0188
105 SE 18th Avenue
Portland Oregon 97214

Hawaii clinic Honolulu-
345 Queen St #900
Honolulu, HJ 96813
Toll Free--(800)723-0188
Fax(503)235-0120

Colorado Clinic Denver-
4485 Wadsworth Blvd.
Wheatridge, CO 80033
CO(303)403-9996
Fax(303)403-9998

heres some clinics where you can get your ommp card.

Dc


----------



## tcbud (May 1, 2008)

Redding CA

Philip A. Denny, M.D.
Robert E. Sullivan, M.D.
1522 Charles Drive
Redding, CA  96003
Phone (530) 242-6784
Fax (530) 242-9056

the Doc requires the diognosis from Your regular Doc.
Price is $200 first year, $100 after the first year.


----------

